# Question on if tires will fit: 16" 225 60 16



## Pilsner332 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, new to the forum and to Nissan. Was in an 15 car pile up accident with my 01 grandprix gtp and it was written off, and now own and 2004 Maxima 3.5 SE. Question on the winter tires since snow is already here. They gave me a set of steel black rims with my purchase, which are 16x6.5 . Will these work on the car and can I put my old grand prix 225 60 16 winter tires on these and use them? If so this is great and will save me money. How about the pontiac rims? haha Thanks for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe...if the 16" rims will fit your 2004 Maxima SE. The circumferance and width of the tires from the Pontiac are very close to the original equipment tires in width and overall circumferance, meaning it will not through off your speedometer reading any noticeable ammount. The issue may come in that the 2004 Maxima did not come with a wheel smaller than 17". The SE came with 245/45-18's and the SL came with 225/55-17's. I'm not sure if there will be any clearance issues between the inside of the 16" wheels and the Maxima's brakes. Also, since it's not the original wheel, I'm not even sure it's a Nissan wheel. Test fitting the wheel would be a good idea before going through the trouble of swapping tires.


----------

